# opening XZ extension.



## timaz (May 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm am a completely newbie in FreeBSD and can say I have never seen it before. But I'm going to learn it, because I want to migrate from windows. Anyway, I have downloaded the FreeBSD 8.2 from site with XZ extension. I searched the net for the program to open it and find the ExtractNow. I extracted it but a similar file crated with XZ-0 extension. How can I burn this file to a DVD so I can install it on my computer?


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

On Windows 7-Zip unpacks XZ (I think). Once unpacked to .iso, burn it.


----------



## timaz (May 14, 2011)

*same problem.*

Hi. I have used the ExtractNow and was able to extract the XZ filw. But at the end, it gave me a folder and when I open it, the same file with XZ-0 extension is there. How can I use this? I think it would be better if they published the file with a known extension.


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

It is a known 'extension'. What would be the point of packing something into an unknown extension?


----------



## timaz (May 14, 2011)

OK. So If I burn a DVD containing the XZ file, could I use this DVVD to install FreeBSD on my computer?


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

No you can't. You need .iso. Did you try 7-Zip?


----------



## timaz (May 15, 2011)

Thanks man. It did worked well.


----------

